# 2011 bear



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I got this bear on May 29 and figured I would put it on here to liven the place up. He is not my biggest bear by far but I could not resist the color. After sitting on stand for 4 or 5 other day he came in at about 7:40 pm. As soon as he turned broadside at the barrel I shot. After the shot he went about 20ft in a half circle and ended up going down right in front of the barrel! The 338 sure did the trick on him2011 blonde bear.jpg


----------



## popo (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope you don't mind that I added a little light to your photo. Congratulations on the bear.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

thanks. At one time I knew how to make the picture regular size but can't remember now. How do you make it full size?


----------

